

Extend.js - Benjaminsen
http://extendjs.org
Feedback is very welcome. As the site says, ExtendJS does not do much on it&#x27;s own but I found it to be a powerful framework to build on, hopefully so does HN.
======
marcabbink
I love it! Makes architecture in JS so much better!

